
How Lee Berger Found Homo Naledi in a Tiny Cave - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/the-man-who-used-facebook-to-find-an-extinct-human-species
======
DrScump
There was a _great_ NOVA episode on this, although (to me) their website
search makes it hard to find:

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/evolution/why-did-homo-
nal...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/evolution/why-did-homo-naledi-bury-
its-dead/)

